# Crimping tool help



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

Connecting new HD-DVR and i am changing the cable connectors. I just received a new HT-H548A1 crimping tool [with out directions]. Can someone tell me or get me to a link. I would also like to know what type of connectors to buy.I am working with Std. builder cables.


----------



## bigjoelee (Aug 19, 2008)

its a PDF but a good guide
http://www.arrisistore.com/digicon/Digicon-F-Connector-Installation-Guide.pdf


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

420benz said:


> I am working with Std. builder cables.


You need to be more specific. There are no less than three kinds of RG-6 coaxial cable and each typically needs a different kind of connector. As this Hanlong is adjustable, you can use pretty much anything you want but you'll need to dial it in based on the connector manufacturer's specifications for overall compressed length.


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

harsh said:


> You need to be more specific. There are no less than three kinds of RG-6 coaxial cable and each typically needs a different kind of connector. As this Hanlong is adjustable, you can use pretty much anything you want but you'll need to dial it in based on the connector manufacturer's specifications for overall compressed length.


I don't know what kind of cable i have,but D* used a Connector on the same cable with a number ppc ex6 08 on the Conn. I don't know what that number means. I bought a box of "F" connectors RG6 from Home Depot that look very smiler to the D* connectors.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

How to properly install coax compression connectors:

http://www.hometech.com/learn/coaxterm.html


















The PPC EX6-XL connector is, IMO, the best F-connector on the market. It is designed to work with standard dual-shield up to quad-shield RG6, and seals all of them very, very well. It is an approved connector for Dish Network and DirecTV, and in fact the ONLY approved connector for DirecTV. They are also competitively priced.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Battle Zone: does the connector you recommend require a different crimping tool for each variety of RG/6? I got a crimping tool ffrom monoprice that I like, but it looked to me like I had to buy a different one for quad shield. Is that a function of the connectors used or the crimper?

Mine is :

Cable Pro Model CPLCCT-1


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

To clarify for those that may read this thread later. It's not a crimping tool, but a compression tool. I believe the compression tool can be used for most compression connectors. You just need the correct connector for what coax you use.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> To clarify for those that may read this thread later. It's not a crimping tool, but a compression tool. I believe the compression tool can be used for most compression connectors. You just need the correct connector for what coax you use.


Yes, I took it from the beginning to mean compression tool. The question I have is will the compression tool I have (listed in my prior post) work with the connectors being discussed (ones that work with several varieties of RG-6 including quad shield)

The reason I asked is when I bought this compression tool, there was a different model listed for quad shield. I understand the connectors being different, but it would be nice if the tool I have would work with more than just regular RG-6. In that case, I would buy some of the multi-RG/6 connectors and some quad shield and make up some jumpers. I just don't want to buy a new tool, just for some jumpers.

It's not a need, just an experiment.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

hasan said:


> Battle Zone: does the connector you recommend require a different crimping tool for each variety of RG/6? I got a crimping tool ffrom monoprice that I like, but it looked to me like I had to buy a different one for quad shield. Is that a function of the connectors used or the crimper?


The industry-standard length for compression connectors is 21mm compressed, measured from the bottom of the "cup" that you screw on, to the end of the connector. The "cup" itself will vary slightly in length depending on the manufacturer, and compression tools index on the bottom of the cup.

It is this length that is the key, and 99% of F compression fittings are compatible with this length. This defacto standard came from the first popular compression connector: the Thomas & Betts "Snap N Seal".









Snap N Seal, modern one-piece version









PPC EX6 (i.e., non-standard, short 18mm compressed length)









PPC EX59-XL (left) and EX6-XL (right). Standard 21mm compressed length.

BUT... there have been other lengths. PPC originally designed their EX6 connector to be 18mm long, and they made a compression tool to match, but the Snap N Seal and other brands were already available in 21mm length, and few wanted to buy overpriced tools from PPC that were incompatible with other brands, even though the EX6 was a great connector. So, PPC made the EX6-*XL* connector, in standard 21mm length. That is the connector I recommend.

It is NOT necessary to get different compression tools for different cable. It *is* necessary to get different compression tools, or a tool that has different attachments, to compress different types of connectors. Besides the "F" connector use for TV cable, there are RCA and BNC compression connectors for both RG6 and RG59 cable, and these connectors are different lengths and have different "nose" shapes, requiring a differently-shaped tool. Some tools have screw-on attachments to allow these different types of connectors to be compressed.

And a few are F-connector only, but have an adjustable length, so they can compress either 21mm or 18mm connectors. I recommend staying away from 18mm connectors altogether, though, so I'm not much interested in those tools.



> Mine is :
> 
> Cable Pro Model CPLCCT-1


Ouch! While that's a nice tool, it's quite heavy and IMO WAY, WAY overpriced. Tools of similar quality and design are available at half that price, but I'm not a fan of the design anyway.

I use this tool:



















This tool is branded under several names, and runs around $35. My old one lasted 5 years of near-daily use until it was stolen, and I immediately replaced it. It is for F-connectors only, but otherwise it is my primary compression tool. The reason I prefer it over the "clamshell" design is because I can get this tool in tight spots, such as inside a J-box when the cable has been cut too short, without the handle getting in the way. You simply can't get a clamshell tool to work in that kind of situation. I also like the rachet, which helps prevent you from only partially compressing a connector.










For casual use, the common "DataShark" clamshell tool works just fine. In fact, a couple of my installers use them professionally, even though they arguably weren't designed for hardcore use like that. They actually hold up pretty well, though, and only run about $20.

I also have a couple of other tools in my truck for specific jobs:










This is a cheap 3-in-1 tool that does F, RCA, and BNC, and I use it, and leave it set up for RCAs, for making custom-length component video cables from RG59 cable. The design is kind of lousy, though, the way the "gate" works to grip the cable.










The other one is a combo RG6/59 and RG11 compression tool, which I use for RG11 compression connectors.


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> The industry-standard length for compression connectors is 21mm compressed, measured from the bottom of the "cup" that you screw on, to the end of the connector. The "cup" itself will vary slightly in length depending on the manufacturer, and compression tools index on the bottom of the cup.
> 
> It is this length that is the key, and 99% of F compression fittings are compatible with this length. This defacto standard came from the first popular compression connector: the Thomas & Betts "Snap N Seal".
> 
> ...


OP: The one i have is the last one in your post VSAT PLUS.I don't see how this will hold the cable.It only has two adjustments that i can see,that is the front turns for different size Connectors. With no directions on this particular tool i don't think id was designed to hold the cable. Will this tool work with RG6 connectors?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

"Just for future readers that might find this thread:"

This connector









will break this tool









It's a Gilbert brand connector. The cable company here uses them, and I found a whole box of them in their dumpster. They are too long, and if you cycle the tool completely, all the way down, they will bend the plate that the compression tool pushes the connector against and then break the plastic out. You can do it, just pay close attention to how far you squeeze the tool.


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

Sorry Matt but that did not answer my question.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

420benz said:


> OP: The one i have is the last one in your post VSAT PLUS.I don't see how this will hold the cable.It only has two adjustments that i can see,that is the front turns for different size Connectors. With no directions on this particular tool i don't think id was designed to hold the cable. Will this tool work with RG6 connectors?


Since you don't like my tip for other readers...

The tool doesn't hold the cable, it holds the connector. Put the connector on the end of the cable, then place it in the tool, then squeeze.

Crude drawing attached.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

420benz said:


> I don't know what kind of cable i have,but D* used a Connector on the same cable with a number ppc ex6 08 on the Conn. I don't know what that number means.


Contemplate using your favorite search engine on the part number. It will all become very clear.

Telling us you don't know what kind of cable you have isn't going to help. You need to know.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks, BattleZone. I'm left with just two questions:

I found the tool s at solidsignal.com, but they don't list the connectors (PPC-EX6XL), but do have a model:

PPC EX6XL RG6 Compression F-Connector (EX6XL) (Pack of 50) (The model number is very close, so it's probably safe to order)

Model: EX6XL
Availability: In Stock
The EX connector is designed with a compliant co-polymer body to achieve a universality on 60% of braided cable to Quad cable.Pack of 50.
● Moisture-tight patented design
● Universal on 60% to Quad cable
● 1 Piece Construction

Is this the connector you recommended? If so, it's a good deal at 25 bucks per 50 connectors.

The compression tool appears to be this one:

*Perfect Vision PVLLCDLX Snap n Seal Linear Ratcheting Compression Crimp Tool (PVLLCDLX)

Model: PVLLCDLX
For use with connector models PPC-EX6XL and CMP Series, Digicon-DS Series, Corning Gilbert-Ultra Ease Series, and Snap n Seal-SNS Series
*

I just ordered the tool, the connectors and some cable. I couldn't get a small amount of raw cable...the smallest lot they had was 500' (which is a LOT of patch cables), so I ordered a pre-made 150' cable (with compression fittings), that I can hack up for my patch cables.

I have a bunch of jumpers I'd like to make up, and while quad shield is not needed, I'd like to play with it to see how it works. I don't need other types of connectors (compression RCA or BNC). I've been doing all sorts of coax connectors for many years by hand (BNC/N/PL-259) without problem.

F connectors are the only ones I don't like unless they are compressions.

Thanks for taking the time, it is most informative for the DIY guys!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Ah, here we go with the tools again. When it comes to wiring of any kind, I'd recommend Klein Tools. When it comes to any kind of electrical tool I'd recommend Klein Tools. They're made specifically for electrical work and they have a sub-category for coaxial cable tools.

Here's the model of compression tool that I use: *Link*.

I've never had a problem with this tool. It doesn't cut coaxial cables, it doesn't strip coax, it just compresses the connectors. It's not cheap. Mine cost about $60, but you cannot beat Klein Tools for quality and they last forever. I still use a pair of Klein side-cutters that I purchased for $5 while I was an apprentice. One of the guys in my class was fortunate enough to "find a whole box of them that fell off a truck." Best $5 I ever spent.

Simply put, if you want a quality electrical tool, Google Klein Tools.

For connectors, I use the same connectors that D* installers use. Want some? Tip the installer a Benjamin and they'll usually open their truck up to you. I usually have all the wiring run when an installer arrives. That helps replenish my supplies too.

Rich


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> "Just for future readers that might find this thread:"
> 
> This connector
> 
> ...


In all due respect Matt I will be using this tool for about 5 connectors then i will put it my garage where it will just collect dust.With signing up with another where you are probably a member. Can't you just tell me if this tool will work with RG6 connectors?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

420benz said:


> In all due respect Matt I will be using this tool for about 5 connectors then i will put it my garage where it will just collect dust.With signing up with another where you are probably a member. Can't you just tell me if this tool will work with RG6 connectors?


For light use, you should be just fine with that compression tool.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

420benz said:


> In all due respect Matt I will be using this tool for about 5 connectors then i will put it my garage where it will just collect dust.With signing up with another where you are probably a member. Can't you just tell me if this tool will work with RG6 connectors?


Yeah it will work fine. I actually have one of the red ones. I didn't mean to avoid the question, I thought you had the other tool.


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for all your help and patients.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

hasan said:


> Thanks, BattleZone. I'm left with just two questions:
> 
> PPC EX6XL RG6 Compression F-Connector (EX6XL) (Pack of 50) (The model number is very close, so it's probably safe to order)
> Is this the connector you recommended? If so, it's a good deal at 25 bucks per 50 connectors.


Those are the ones, yes. Some vendors use the dash and others omit it, but mainly you are looking for the XL version, and not the plain EX6. Oh, and just FYI, you'll probably find backs for half that price on eBay.



> The compression tool appears to be this one:
> 
> *Perfect Vision PVLLCDLX Snap n Seal Linear Ratcheting Compression Crimp Tool (PVLLCDLX)*


*

That's the one! *


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> "Just for future readers that might find this thread:"
> 
> This connector
> 
> ...


That's good info. Along the similar lines, there are some very similar looking, inexpensive copies of that tool that will overcompress fittings, often destroying them in the process. Those tools can be used if you pay attention while compressing the connector, but unless you are only doing a handful of connectors, it's better to replace it with one that is properly indexed for a 21mm compression connector.


----------



## Johnnie5000 (Mar 26, 2008)

Maybe that will help a bit. Never underestimate all of the useless information available on youtube.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> Those are the ones, yes. Some vendors use the dash and others omit it, but mainly you are looking for the XL version, and not the plain EX6. Oh, and just FYI, you'll probably find backs for half that price on eBay.
> 
> That's the one!


I'll let you know how I like the tool, once it gets here. Solidsignal has it on back order for a week or so, but I'm not in any hurry. Thanks so much for the tip!


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> Those are the ones, yes. Some vendors use the dash and others omit it, but mainly you are looking for the XL version, and not the plain EX6. Oh, and just FYI, you'll probably find backs for half that price on eBay.
> 
> That's the one!


I got the cable, compression tool and connectors today and tried it out on a piece of RG6 that was laying around (not Quad). No instructions were included, so I messed around with it a bit.

What I found was that when I used the same dimensions for preparing the cable that I had used on my other tool, the center conductor and and dielectric didn't stick out far enough. The dielectric did not come up flush with the hole, and, of course, the center conductor didn't protrude enough.

Here are the dimensions I used:

1/4 inch center conductor exposed.

1/4 inch dielectric exposed

1/4 braid trim.

When that didn't work, I ended up using a total starting length of 1", instead of 3/4 inch, and that worked better, but might be a bit too long overall. Maybe I did a lousy job of measuring the first try and should have stuck with the 1/4" for everything that I use for the other tool.

Because there are "jaws" that looked like they held the cable jacket in place, I kept looking for a way to insert the cable through the V jaws....that seems to be a non-required step. The next cable I did, I just pushed the cable though the hole formed by the "cable jaws" and that appeared to work, although it was a tighter fit than I expected.

Nevertheless, once I get the cable prep lengths right, I think this will be a very nice tool.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

When I decided to redo a whole bunch of connections I bought a coax stripping tool that makes it easy.
It's similar to this.
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...PPER8)-Preset-to-6.4mm&c=Cable Strippers&sku=


----------

